# CR Admin - Please Read



## JumboShrimp (Apr 10, 2015)

Pleeeeeeease fix the jumping site when ads load. It's really annoying in Explorer. Thank you!


----------



## jd7 (Apr 10, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> Pleeeeeeease fix the jumping site when ads load. It's really annoying in Explorer. Thank you!


+1!


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 10, 2015)

jd7 said:


> JumboShrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Pleeeeeeease fix the jumping site when ads load. It's really annoying in Explorer. Thank you!
> ...


+2!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2015)

bainsybike said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > JumboShrimp said:
> ...


+3


----------



## meywd (Apr 15, 2015)

As a software developer i ask this:

Use Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari, Tor, or even program your own browser, but please stop using IE :'(


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 15, 2015)

I am amazed there are three IE users left!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2015)

meywd said:


> As a software developer i ask this:
> 
> Use Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari, Tor, or even program your own browser, but please stop using IE :'(



If I'm a "software developer", I would identify the bugs and improve or fix it.

My IE works fine on everything, except CR. I do home Chrome, however, I've been using IE since........ : I have lot of sites under favorite.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > jd7 said:
> ...


*+4*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2015)

I USE IE for CR and have no jumping. I use a ad blocker which is likely why I see no issue.

I am also a Chrome and Mozilla user, and use the Browser that works best with each site. They all have problems with certain sites. I create shortcuts to frequently visited sites which use the browser that works best. I use Chrome for Fred Miranda, and Mozilla for my NAS control panels and my Router control panel. I just signed up for HBO GO, and, so far, Mozilla works, but Chrome plays it smoothly and is the best. IE does not like it at all.

Its mostly a function of the programmers, they seem to favor one browser, and tune their site for it. That's likely also a reflection of which authoring tools they use.


----------



## meywd (Apr 15, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > As a software developer i ask this:
> ...



That's easier said than done, the problem with IE is that during most of it's lifetime it was outside the standards, other browsers tried to follow the standards while IE (Aka. Microsoft) made their own, which meant more work for developers, and with each new version of IE they fixed something and broke another, in recent versions (IE 10-11) they have done a better job at following the standards and so less work is needed, still for the past pains it caused the developer community we still hate it.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I USE IE for CR and have no jumping. I use a ad blocker which is likely why I see no issue.
> 
> I am also a Chrome and Mozilla user, and use the Browser that works best with each site. They all have problems with certain sites. I create shortcuts to frequently visited sites which use the browser that works best. I use Chrome for Fred Miranda, and Mozilla for my NAS control panels and my Router control panel. I just signed up for HBO GO, and, so far, Mozilla works, but Chrome plays it smoothly and is the best. IE does not like it at all.
> 
> Its mostly a function of the programmers, they seem to favor one browser, and tune their site for it. That's likely also a reflection of which authoring tools they use.



I follow the same approach, if a thing need ActiveX i use IE, else Firefox unless it has a problem then Chrome, the reason for favoring a browser - which only applies to IE - is that the majority of the internet population used only IE for a long period of time, which made it less worthy to care about other browsers, however with HTML 5 taking the stage that is changing, all browsers are trying their hardest to follow the standards, yes there are still tweaks targeted for IE, Firefox, Chrome, or Safari but there are frameworks that take care of that.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 15, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I am amazed there are three IE users left!


LOL and I'm still on Netscape - well sort of - I use Waterfox, which is Mozilla optimized for 64-bit OS. When I bumped up to 64Gb of RAM I started looking for 64-bit stuff and found it. I still use IE at work, however, and for OWA (Outlook Webmail).


----------



## tolusina (Apr 15, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> ...LOL and I'm still on Netscape ......


If you're missing Netscape, you might want to give SeaMonkey from Mozilla a try.
It's not 64 bit, so if that's a requirement, never mind.
I does include a browser, mail and news groups, Composer, an address book and an IRC chat client.
Lots of preference choices, it even looks a lot like Netscape.
I don't use it much, mostly for those websites that act cranky in other browsers.
According to this
http://petapixel.com/2012/06/25/is-your-browser-color-managed/
it does color management ok.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 15, 2015)

tolusina said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ...LOL and I'm still on Netscape ......
> ...


Interesting, but I don't actually miss Netscape. It was pretty cool back in the day, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2015)

I remember the good old days when the internet was a bit experimental, and there was no world wide web, just Unix Commands. This was in the mid 1980's and, working for a defense company, we had access, I believe, thru DARPA. Gopher, the news groups, etc. When the WWW came along, it really took off. NCSA Mosaic, anyone? As I recall, it was in 1991 that I started switching to www.


----------



## sanj (Apr 15, 2015)

Does not bother me. I am ok with the DR.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 15, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its mostly a function of the programmers, they seem to favor one browser, and tune their site for it. That's likely also a reflection of which authoring tools they use.



Not quite -- It's not that simple. its a function of the in-house software development standards under which those programmers can write code. It also needs the blessing of your Information Security Officer. Whatever software is being developed has to conform to the standard within a particular companies environment. I work in an IT shop where the standard browser is IE but the developers have to write their code to accommodate other browsers. It ain't easy as some have pointed out. Every web site is different. Some play nice with your browser Du jour; others don't. It's hit or miss because software development standards vary from company to company.

Maybe one day, software development companies can get on the same page and adopt an industry-wide standard for web browsers and other Internet-based technologies. 

In the meantime, its pick your poison


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2015)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its mostly a function of the programmers, they seem to favor one browser, and tune their site for it. That's likely also a reflection of which authoring tools they use.
> ...



I don't think CR has a in-house software development standard or Security Information officer. The work is done for them by a small company. 99% of the web sites are one man or very small operations. 

While its true that the big sites have a lot of staff, and a lot of internal rules, standards, etc, they usually play well with all my browsers. Its the smaller blogs where I see the variation.

I live out in the country where broadband internet is a joke, so I've been struggling with two slow services and a dual wan load balancer. This morning, I was able to get what was for me a big upgrade to my wireless internet provider, and am now seeing bursts of 30Mbps. Suddenly most of the issues with my browsers went away. The slow internet was apparently very telling as to the efficiency of the browsers. It also helped to reconfigure my router to a single wan.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm just happy with having the internet way out here in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I USE IE for CR and have no jumping. I use a ad blocker which is likely why I see no issue.
> 
> I am also a Chrome and Mozilla user, and use the Browser that works best with each site. They all have problems with certain sites. I create shortcuts to frequently visited sites which use the browser that works best. I use Chrome for Fred Miranda, and Mozilla for my NAS control panels and my Router control panel. I just signed up for HBO GO, and, so far, Mozilla works, but Chrome plays it smoothly and is the best. IE does not like it at all.
> 
> Its mostly a function of the programmers, they seem to favor one browser, and tune their site for it. That's likely also a reflection of which authoring tools they use.



Improved, but still there. I'm now running on Chrome


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been using IE since the 90's and it still works well for me.
I've tried many of the other browsers, but have not found any great advantages to them, so I just stick to IE.


----------



## Zen (Apr 16, 2015)

I too have the jumping problem, and I am on IE. My question is - when all my other sites are OK, why should I be forced to change to a program with which I am unfamiliar for this one only? Unlike others here, I am NOT a computer geek; only an ordinary user. Thus, even though some may think me ignorant or clueless, I have no need nor a desire to spend hours learning new software for only one site. I DO like Canon Rumors and would like to continue using it, but not at the expense of switching to and learning a new program.

Consequently, I have decided to "check in" from time to time [as I have done today], hoping that the problem will be fixed. If nothing is done in the next few weeks, I'll simply drop out. 

Zen


----------



## meywd (Apr 16, 2015)

Zen said:


> I too have the jumping problem, and I am on IE. My question is - when all my other sites are OK, why should I be forced to change to a program with which I am unfamiliar for this one only? Unlike others here, I am NOT a computer geek; only an ordinary user. Thus, even though some may think me ignorant or clueless, I have no need nor a desire to spend hours learning new software for only one site. I DO like Canon Rumors and would like to continue using it, but not at the expense of switching to and learning a new program.
> 
> Consequently, I have decided to "check in" from time to time [as I have done today], hoping that the problem will be fixed. If nothing is done in the next few weeks, I'll simply drop out.
> 
> Zen



well that was a personal request, not from the CR admins, so you are free to do what you like, however its not new software, if you know how to drive a Ford then you know how to drive a Honda, however security, feature set, and performance are among the top reasons other browsers are better.


----------



## TeT (Apr 16, 2015)

meywd said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



I use IE Firefox & Chrome as well. Different sites and processes work better in each. Chrome is default though...


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Apr 16, 2015)

+ whatever 

While I am in 'feedback' mode... could you guys also consider comments, tags labels etc referring to Rebel T(?)I and the xxxD EU equivalent together if poss. Whenever the 'T' designation is used, I keep having to open a new tab in my unreliable IE to see what the hell it is :-\. Maybe I am just too lazy to make an equivalence table but there must be a lot of UK/EU readers use this site and have the same issue? Even if we don't own the cameras ourselves, we probably know a lot of people that do and would benefit from knowing about problems and firmware upgrades etc.

Thanks


----------



## zim (Apr 16, 2015)

IE 11 - Manage Add-ons

Tracking Protection

Get a Tracking Protection List online... 

I use EasyPrivacy (addblockplus) and Stop Google Tracking

No jumping


----------



## Omni Images (Apr 16, 2015)

I use chrome and am finding this happening lately on a few sites, thought it was me.
Maybe it's to do with sites trying to be mobile friendly for rankings in Google since they are doing a big crack down.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 16, 2015)

zim said:


> I use EasyPrivacy (addblockplus) and Stop Google Tracking



People praise Google Chrome and use it, never realizing how much of the evil in the internet world is created by Google.


----------



## zim (Apr 16, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I use EasyPrivacy (addblockplus) and Stop Google Tracking
> ...



+1 but I didn't really want to get into that!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> Pleeeeeeease fix the jumping site when ads load. It's really annoying in Explorer. Thank you!



I can't do anything with such little information. I need OS version and service pack number and version of Internet Explorer.

As others have said, that is the worst browser to troubleshoot. We'll do our best figuring it out, it'll be one of two things.


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 16, 2015)

I didn't know this was a thing. Ha, just Chrome things...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

We have replicated the issue and know the area that is to blame. Troubleshooting for a fix is still ongoing.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 16, 2015)

Zen said:


> .......why should I be forced to change to a program with which I am unfamiliar for this one only?.....


Think of such a switch as conceptually similar to adding lenses and/or flashes and/or supports etc. to your photography kit so as to increase functionality.
Kit lenses are included to get you up and shooting easily with reasonable versatility, somewhat the same for pop up flashes.
I.E. is included with Windows to get you browsing, adding FREE browsers adds capabilities. Adding extensions to those freebies adds yet more capabilities.
Learning alternate browsers isn't hard, it's also unlikely you'll break anything in the process. 

You will have to select among your potentially installed browsers, one as a default.
I've used FireFox as default for many years for a whole lot of reasons. But there are some sites it just doesn't play nice with.
One FF extension, Open With, allows any page to be opened in any other installed browser with a simple right click on the page, then choose which browser to also open the page. All installed browsers are readily available, I'll occasionally have the same page open in four different browsers at the same time.
---
As your photography skill set cannot grow without experimentation on your part, neither can your computer skills.


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 16, 2015)

zim said:


> IE 11 - Manage Add-ons
> 
> Tracking Protection
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, Zim. Works a treat with the CR website, and hopefully stops Google and other unwelcome observers from tracking my every move!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

We have fixed it on our end, let me know if any of you still have issues.

Please include OS Version and IE version.


Cheers,
Craig


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 16, 2015)

Ah! -- I'm seeing it now from my work computer.

Windows 7 Professional SP1 -- Not running IE. Chrome Version 42.0.2311.90 m




Canon Rumors said:


> We have fixed it on our end, let me know if any of you still have issues.
> 
> Please include OS Version and IE version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2015)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Ah! -- I'm seeing it now from my work computer.
> 
> Windows 7 Professional SP1 -- Not running IE. Chrome Version 42.0.2311.90 m
> 
> ...



It jumps with Chrome?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! -- I'm seeing it now from my work computer.
> ...



Si Senor -- at the moment anyway. Could be a network glitch  -- who knows 


UPDATE: I'm now accessing CR from my laptop via Wifi. Same OS, Same browser. No issues


----------



## lion rock (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks CR Admin,
It seems to remove the annoyance.
IE 10 on Win 7 Enterprise-32 bit computer.
-r




Canon Rumors said:


> We have fixed it on our end, let me know if any of you still have issues.
> 
> Please include OS Version and IE version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We have fixed it on our end, let me know if any of you still have issues.
> 
> Please include OS Version and IE version.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig,
Window Pro7 and IE 11, nice and smooth now


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 17, 2015)

OP here, and many thanks to CR for addressing this. Much better, and now I will resume my 10+ daily visits to the site once more (!). And thanks, too, for the CR community for chiming in.


----------



## martti (Apr 18, 2015)

What ads? 
Yes, you guessed it. I got AdBlock both on my Mac and on my Android. 

Since I am not a total a-hol, I would not mind having a 'donate' button on the home screen.
That, in my opinion, would be fair.

Now I learned about the 'tracker' sites as my Android started refusing certain pages.
Downloaded the Privacy Badger for my Mac. 

There are too many hookworms loose in the Net.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 18, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> JumboShrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Pleeeeeeease fix the jumping site when ads load. It's really annoying in Explorer. Thank you!
> ...



You might be able to guess my stand on IE...
The two main reasons:
1) You started IE
2) You didn't exit the program.


----------



## nc0b (Apr 18, 2015)

Part of the problem may be JavaScript. I generally read this site on an iPad. A lot of sites I visit keep reloading and returning to the top of the page, which drives me nuts. Turn off JavaScript and all the problems go away and a lot of ads go away, too. Unfortunately a lot of sites don't work with JavaScript turned off. Many sites load 10X faster with JavaScript off, so I leave it off on my iPad most of the time. I have to reboot the iPad after I turn it off.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2015)

The issue has been resolved.

If you still suffer from the issue, please clear your cache in IE and restart the browser.


----------

